# Anyone try this ATP Quick tap for boost signal?



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

The compressor housing that i have is not tapped for a boost signal... i found this when looking for an alternative to get a boost source other than the compressor housing... has anyone had good results with this?

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=ATP-FTG-010&Category_Code=ATP-FTG1



















i wanted the source as close to the wastegate as possible, because from all the reading i have done its what is recommended...does it really matter if its coming off of the turbo pre throttle body or off of the manifold...if anyone has any advice about getting the boost source for the wastegate other than the turbo i would greatly appreciate it... any tips tricks or ideas would be great...


...TIA...


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

used one with my .57 worked fine, no problems.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I am using the atp boost tap for my boost source on my vrt and I placed it on the coupler right before the throttle body :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Just installed mine, works mint


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Dave926 said:


> Just installed mine, works mint



...oh that is great news... this should be go good to like 25 psi right?


thanks guys!!!


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Just bought one of these, but not installed yet. 

Yeas it does matter. Put it as close to the compressor as possible for best overall results.

At throttle= Boost spikes and heatsoaking the intercooler. By the time the wastegate sees the pressure at the throttle or manifold what's coming out of the compressor or hitting the intercooler?

You guys just drilling a hole in the coupler?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I ran one and I didn't find it worked very well to be honest. The little barb is tiny and it was giving me boost spikes. I ran a larger line to a pre-throttle body vacuum source and it works perfect. I'd use one again for a boost gauge or something but not my wastegate.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

SMG8vT said:


> I ran one and I didn't find it worked very well to be honest. The little barb is tiny and it was giving me boost spikes. I ran a larger line to a pre-throttle body vacuum source and it works perfect. I'd use one again for a boost gauge or something but not my wastegate.


Where was it tapped into for your wastegate?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Put mine a few inches before the throttle body. Can't see how the nipple is too small, the stock wastegate hose that came from my saab internal fit right over it perfectly. Buddy of mine has the same setup, except with a tial 38mm, no boost spikes.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

It was in a coupler maybe a foot and a bit downstream from the turbo. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> Put mine a few inches before the throttle body. Can't see how the nipple is too small, the stock wastegate hose that came from my saab internal fit right over it perfectly. Buddy of mine has the same setup, except with a tial 38mm, no boost spikes.


From Maximum Boost by Corky Bell pertaining to WG boost source:

*Compressor Outlet:* Best overall. Best control over WG and most consistent. Will prevent heat soaking of intercooler and boost spikes. Negative- Will limit torque rise slightly as will cause WG to open at earliest possible time.

*After IC/Before Throttle*: Compromise between compressor and manifold locations.

*Manifold:* Best response/highest peak torque. Negative-Will cause most heatsoaking of intercooler and boost spikes.

Considering our fragile trans and traction issues I don't like boost/peak TQ/or heat. I'll go compressor, but to each his own:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i run mine from this port and it works great. if i had to add a port like you guys, i'd run one off the compressor housing.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

That might work but its technically incorrect. Wastegates are to only see pressure, not vacuum.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

Dave926 said:


> That might work but its technically incorrect. Wastegates are to only see pressure, not vacuum.


BUT..honestly...no harm will be caused...unless your diapragm is messed then it acts like an EGR...but at that point..your boost will be messed anyways


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

toy_vw said:


> BUT..honestly...no harm will be caused...unless your diapragm is messed then it acts like an EGR...but at that point..your boost will be messed anyways


Probably not, but it will still lead to more potential for boost spikes and will heatsoak the intercooler faster.

Mines been at the manifold for 3 years, but it's less than ideal. Too easy to just move it:thumbup:


----------

